# 2015 training and competiton diary, killing it



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

OK im 22 years old, and have trained rather lazy and eaten sub par for a few years now but am able to walk around 266lbs at 5'11 still having visible abs, right now im at 250lbs or so alot leaner and bringing my conditioning in a lot better, ive always trained with strength in mind but in higher rep ranges lately, my training can vary vastly, for example one week i may train my whole body every day and then the next week split it up into body parts, i dead lifted 300kg for 6 a month ago without training it specifically and can squat 180kg for 20 with a very narrow stance deep, ive benched 180kg for 18reps aswell but have been focusing on incline allot recently with a narrow grip relative to my normal grip. the last few weeks i have trained a lot harder and seeing the results in the mirror, this year i have decided to compete in a local bodybuilding show in may to help bring some positive attention to myself as im looking to get more clients for my personal training ive recently started taking seriously. also i am planning to do a powerlifting competition in may as strength has always came easy to me. in September i have also planned to compete in the ukbff juniors and believe if i can get in shape for it there should be no problem coming in the top 3 despite not placing an emphasis on bodybuilding into my training but who knows, the main goal is to maybe make soemthing out of myself through the fitness industry as my genetics have taken me a long way so far. i will be recording training sessions with pics and lift footage in here as it will all help me qhen i want to look back on what works and what doesn't, thats about it really.

actually i also train with a few others who are competing aswell, one is doing the bodybuiding and the other is an 80kg strongman who has competed in worlds for u90kgs last year so i shall also post videos and pics of those guys too as it all interesting stuff


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

View attachment 168301


250lbs or so here


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

View attachment 168303


bloated on this one lol

View attachment 168304


View attachment 168305


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

while ago now and yes bad form but just an example of how ive trained in past


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

most recent one of me in gym


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

You can move some serious weight there,mate.

Definitely do well at powerlifting or strongman.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

Subbed


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Absolute beast!!


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

anyways last session

20mins walk

incline bench press decided to go in the low reps zone and cns was shocked so i struggled with 180

warm ups then 180kg 2reps drop set 140kg 8reps drop set 100kg 7reps drop set 60kg 12reps (this burn didnt go away all session)

behind the neck press standing warm up then 100kg for 6 and drop set 60kg to failure

weight dips, me plus 40kg for 15reps then a drop set with bodyweight to failure

next was ft7s on wide grip upright row holding the contraction at the top

then ft7s again on lying barbell extensions

good session, trying to to care about prs and more about just putting max effort in


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> goodluck you jacked ****


haha thanks i think



Chrisallan said:


> You can move some serious weight there,mate.
> 
> Definitely do well at powerlifting or strongman.


in my younger years i was obsessed with strongman but i want to make a living from this and it isnt the best option and height is a major factor in that sport for stone loading, fingals finger etc, its no excuse but it would take a lot more force for me to lift those things than a taller guy, i would have an advantage in pressing and squatting however the goal in that sport is no weak links



roberts1974 said:


> Subbed





LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Absolute beast!!


thanks dudes


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Good luck with it,mate.

You definitely have the genetics for it and obviously put the work in,too.


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Chrisallan said:


> Good luck with it,mate.
> 
> You definitely have the genetics for it and obviously put the work in,too.


i hope so, need to get it done now before its too late


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

View attachment 168306


Last pic for today, bottom pic is last night and one above is from a week ago, in my head I think I see major changes in chest and shoulders


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Just read the op again, can't believe youre still a junior! Think you will do very well! Good luck mate, although doest look like you will need it :thumb:


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Just read the op again, can't believe youre still a junior! Think you will do very well! Good luck mate, although doest look like you will need it :thumb:


i should do fine if i start training with bodybuilding focus in mind haha thanks


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Erm ok we'll today I decided to take (another) picture as i do, and compared to a pic I took in the exact same mirror 3weeks ago, and when I saw it I couldn't believe my eyes considering it's only a 3week gap whilst dieting

View attachment 168355


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

are you fvking kidding me ?

Seriusly .. your like .. 2½ year younger than me ..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck me you're 22? Lol holy sh1t. Look fvcking great mate


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

today i did a full back and biceps workout dedicated to isomteric holds for 45 to 60seconds

behind neck pulldown holding at the bottom 80kg

yates row 120kg

dumbell row 32.5kg

tbar pulldown 90kg

face pulls 30kg

rear delt raise 5kg and 2.5kg

barbell curl 40kg and 20kg

reverse grip curl 30kg and 20kg

cable front bicep curl 20kg 15kg and 10kg

20minute incline walking

this workout was very diffrent and i think its awesome



philippeb said:


> are you fvking kidding me ?
> 
> Seriusly .. your like .. 2½ year younger than me ..


im serious haha things are going well



FelonE said:


> Fvck me you're 22? Lol holy sh1t. Look fvcking great mate


yeah 22 and thanks mate


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

bit of footage from my close friend dale mcpherson deadlifting 220kg for 12reps at 83kg bodyweight pretty awesome i would say


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Exceptionally impressive lifting, esp at 22yo!!!


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

View attachment 168362
getting some dick skin going on here


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

1venom1 said:


> View attachment 168362
> getting some dick skin going on here


stop posting here .. you make the 99.99% of the members here seem like they only do couch pushups


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

aside from being massive, could you mabey elaborate your diet and what compounds / dosage you run ?

I can understand you are so super freakish that you dont even have a proper workout rutine and still grow as fvck .. so mabey i can leech some other stuff from you


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

philippeb said:


> aside from being massive, could you mabey elaborate your diet and what compounds / dosage you run ?
> 
> I can understand you are so super freakish that you dont even have a proper workout rutine and still grow as fvck .. so mabey i can leech some other stuff from you


dont particularly have a set diet mate, ate like 3 meals a day getting about 250 protein in lately though, protein typically will come from chicken atm, some days ill eat more often though and calories only about 2500

for example today ive ate 3 chicken breasts, with a bit of white rice over 3 meals


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

legs today, 
20minutes walk
dumbell lunges 40kg each hand for whatever reps i did
hamstring curl hold 40kg 1minute then 30kg and 20kg drop set
leg extensions 80kg hold and 60kg hold
then 2sets of 2minutes pushing the treadmill belt (basically same as pushing a car feeling to legs although clearly without the weight)
10minutes walk


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gay ass pic but haven't posted a leg pic

View attachment 168437


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

footage from dale today doing 130kg overhead at 83kg


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

today

upper body circuit

1minute skipping 90secs rest then pull up hold at top 30secs, 90secs rest then dip hold at top for 1minute then repeated 3 times

2hours later

pull up hold at top 5sets of 30secs with 5 minute rest periods

dip holds at top with 20kg attached 5sets of around 45 secs with 5 minute rest periods

10minutes fast walk


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Fvuk me... I think your just about ready to start taking ASS....You must be really close to your natural limit....:laugh:
> 
> *On a serious note its good to see someone who takes gear in such good shape.* It shows you know what your doing :thumb: Awesome fella just awesome.


Have a day off.


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

You have that hard, grainy, muscle along with an X frame that usually takes bodybuilders many years to develop. To be only 22 yrs old shows what a bright potential future you have in bodybuilding.


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

1venom1 said:


> View attachment 168301
> 
> 
> 250lbs or so here


Holy **** mate you're massive!


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

DrZaius said:


> Holy **** mate you're massive!





sledgehammer123 said:


> You have that hard, grainy, muscle along with an X frame that usually takes bodybuilders many years to develop. To be only 22 yrs old shows what a bright potential future you have in bodybuilding.


ive always focused on compounds really and i think it keeps the body in balance but who knows, never really trained as a typical bodybuilder would or even a typical powerlifter, i just go by feel generally like an athlete would


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

1venom1 said:


> ive always focused on compounds really and i think it keeps the body in balance but who knows, never really trained as a typical bodybuilder would or even a typical powerlifter, i just go by feel generally like an athlete would


Haha whatever the hell you're doing keep doing it!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

1venom1 said:


> Gay ass pic but haven't posted a leg pic
> 
> View attachment 168437


Looking awesome mate!


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

DrZaius said:


> Haha whatever the hell you're doing keep doing it!


haha i dont enjoy training like they do it feels like a chore and doesnt seem to benefit me



Smoog said:


> Looking awesome mate!


thankyou


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

did pressing today, obviously aching from yesterday in the chest back and arms but i also had it in my upper abs, the dip holds and pull ups holds huit the core hard

incline bench press relatively narrow grip for me

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 16reps drop set to 100kg to failure and drop set to 60kg to failure

weighted dips

bodyweight x 5

bodyweight plus 20kg x 5

bodyweight plus 40kg (151kg total) x 19reps take off 20kg to failure then take off another 20kg to failure

wide grip upright rows

bar x 10

40kg x 5

65kg x 13 drop set to 40kg failure drop set to the bar to failure

press ups extrememly short range of motion at the bottom of the rep pumping the chest

500reps total


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

been ill last few days, stomach was ****ed probably from not cooking chicken properly.

Anyways yesterday I did hour cardio and today I did

Cable flys 20kg until I hit 100reps

Lying dumbell extension 10kg 100reps

Rear delt rows bar 100reps

Barbell curls 100reps

Side raises 10kg 100reps

Cross trainer 20minutes

Basically just pumped blood around the body today


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

crunches 200reps

squat used 140kg until i had done 50reps

press ups with hands elevated 200reps

very wide rows to chest 60kg 100reps

hamstring curls 40kg to 100reps

preacher curl and pressdowns superset till 100reps of each


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

yesterday about 40 minutes walking

10 sets underhand rows 140kg hitting between 10 to 12reps

10sets weighted wide chin ups 130kg total 5 to 7reps

10sets rear delt flys whatever weight and reps cant remember

10sets dumbell curls switching weight between 15kg and 20kg

then today

10sets incline bench ranging between 160kg 140kg and 100kg

10sets side raises ranging between 10kg and 15kg

10sets rope pushdowns 20kg to 30kg

2hours cardio total today aswell


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Felt a lot

Better today, felt weak but better than last few days


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

did some fast deadlifts today, keep some speed firing through my body, still pulled it easy despite being quite depleted and doing 2 hours cardio

300kg 3sets of 1 fast

hamstring curls 10sets to failure

crunches doing sets until 500reps (need to train abs, they lack a 3D pop effect from the front)

2 hours cardio throughout the day, most of it before training


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fvcking impressive. How long have you been training for??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

That cleavage is crazy lol some beasty sessions in here mate keep it up!


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Fvcking impressive. How long have you been training for??


like 6 year



C.Hill said:


> That cleavage is crazy lol some beasty sessions in here mate keep it up!


haha thanks


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

back biceps

underhand yates row 140kg 2sets of 25reps

underhand pull up me and a 20kg plate 9reps

farmers shrugs 60kg each hand 180reps

rear delts rows on cable up weight each set with 1 minute rest till failure

dumbell curls 25kg 12reps

preacher curls fst 7


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

did a strongman comp today after work last night and 5 weeks out from a show, wasnt good idea felt like glass, anyways did a 135kg log to win that, so didnt need to do anymore, then did axle deadlift and failed 320kg lol, but whatever normally can rep it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

135kg log is crazy mate.


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> 135kg log is crazy mate.


i trained it before for 3 sessions in gym nd went to 163kg for 2 i think, if i train it ill do it with shoulder development in mind i think


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

100kg bench 50reps






140kg rack deadlift 60reps

pull ups hammer grip 15reps

rear flys 7.5kg 50reps

30minutes cardio


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

249lbs here


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

yesterday i did

flat bench 5 sets

incline bench 4 sets

military press 4 sets

dips 2 sets

upright rows 4sets

side raise 6sets

pushdowns bar 5ets

pushdoens rope 5 sets

today

axle bar deadlift 273kg 15reps

then pulldowns

tbarpulldowns

rear delts

barbell curl wide

barbell curl narrow

hammer curls


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

close grip bench 145kg 12reps

close grip incline 120kg 15reps

weighted dips 155kg 16reps

side raises up the rack and back down

skull crushers 60kg 8repsish

rope pushdowns up the stack and back down

40 minutes cardio

feel really dry in jloints so power is down


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking good there buddy...keep up the great work. :thumb:


----------

